# DVD laufwerk von pioneer...



## mR.fLopPy (30. November 2001)

hi

vor kurzem habe ich mir einen pc zusammen stellen lassen. der firma habe ich gesagt sie soll mir ein pioneer DVd laufwerk einbauen, jedoch habe ich in der systemsteuerung nur ein DVd laufwerk gesehen das "LD ATAPI" heißt. wenn ich mich nciht ganz täusche ist das so ein no-name laufwerk. das pioneer LW das ich bestellt hatte, hat ca. 1300.- ATs gekostet. ich kann mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht vorstellen das mein laufwerk auch so teuer sein sollte.

ist eigentlich pioneer ein gutes DVd laufwerk

es wäre echt freundlich wenn ihr mir sagen würdet ob das laufwerk das ich drinn habe tatsächlich von pioneer ist oder nicht.

wäre echt freundlich.

und an alle die ein pioneer laufwerk haben oder ein anderes marken laufwerk haben. wird eigentlich eine software beigelegt? wie power DVD oder WinDVD?

danke im voraus ;-)

floppy


----------



## foxx21 (1. Dezember 2001)

hab ein anderes dvd laufwerd 16x marke: keine ahnung noch nicht dazugekommen zu schaun, power dvd am pc schon drauf


----------



## Atti (1. Dezember 2001)

guten morgen

hab mittlerweile mein 2. lw von pioneer. zuerts das dvd 104s oder so, und nun das dvd 105s. nunja pioneer ist in der regel sehr gut beim musikgrabbing, fehlerkorrektur und was weiss ich nich noch. also man kann ned viel falsch machen mit einem pioneerkauf..... oder doch? hehe

nunja, das 104 war glaub mein bestes. leise und schnell. das 105.. schnell und laut. man denkt ein staubsauger is im pc gehäuse drinne hehe. jo vielleicht ist der nachfolger 106 leiser. keine ahnung. aber in zuukunft pfeiff ich auf den speed und werde mehr augenmerk auf die lautstärke legen. beilagen ... keine ahnung kaufe immer die retail version


----------



## mR.fLopPy (1. Dezember 2001)

2 foxx21: hast du eine cd mit der softwäre mitgeliefert bekommen oder nur die software aufm pc..?

2 atti: eben.. mein paps sagt pioneer ist käse.. ich bin da ganz anderer meinung. danke für die info (das bestärkt meinen drang nach nem pioneer LW )man hab ich einen stunk auf die firma. so ein no-name LW kann doch nicht genauso teuer sein wie das Pioneer LW oder?

(bitte sagt das es nicht so teuer sein kann..  )


----------

